# Ss. Lismoria



## Bill Gibson (Jun 10, 2008)

Trying to find Colin Keeble who was a sparkie aboard Lismoria approx
1965-66. Donaldson Shipping Line had "Lismoria" "Laurentia" "San Tona"
Colin was from England and may have moved between these ships, Colins age now would be a young 65.
Hopefully some other sparkies out there may have sailed with Colin or can supply me some info.
Regards to all,

Bill Gibson(electrician, not as bright as a sparky!)


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Bill did you ever sail with a chippy named Ian Work on the "Lismoria"he's still on the go up here in Thurso,used to go on board her in "St John" when I was on the "Eva Jannette"


----------



## Bill Gibson (Jun 10, 2008)

*Lismoria*

Hi Bill,

Cannot say I remember the name Ian Work from Lismoria. The problem for all of us from that era is that as the years go on it is getting more difficult to remember! If I knew which year he sailed then it might lead to something,
indeed he may remember some others. If you are in touch with him ask him mif he can remember Willie Jenkins the chief steward. Willie came from Glasgow and he was nicknamed "Robot Man" as he was very mechanical in his movements. We used to make fun of him, in a nice manner. I found out later
that Willie had been aboard the "Athenia" when it was torpedoed, he was then aboard 2 other ships and both were torpedoed. Due to nerves he was very mechanical. After I was told of the reason I then developed a high respect for him indeed I used to get stuck into anybody who did not treat him in the proper manner. He really was a very kind person and it shows how people can be misjudged. Another story of that era.

regards,

Bill


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

It was late 65 early66 that I was on the "Eva",one of the times we were in together , the "lismoria"had just left when the area was struck by a real bad blow , they had some cars ,that had been stowed in the tweendecks break loose, heard some of them landed in the bulk gargo (gipsom if I remember right)


----------



## Bill Gibson (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Bill, 
Yes Donaldson Line "Lismoria"did have cars on board they were the "Triumph Spitfire" which was a hard and soft top sports car. Surprised about the Gipsum, these cars were normally stowed beside the crates of Scotch.
When we were unloading in Montreal 2 items were normally nicked by the dockers, batteries from the cars or whisky. Montreal dock security officers
were not red hot. I must say Canadian Customs were really good.
All the best
Bill


----------



## Eddie Wallace (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi 
I was a QM on the lismoria about the same time as you Barnny Dillon was the bosun.Doing whiskey watch was hilarious at times most of the dockers were half cut along with the customs bloke who was there to see none of the cargo was broached but the odd pallet seemed to fall and there was whiskey averywhere ,you could get canned just by breathing in the fumes.


----------



## Bill Gibson (Jun 10, 2008)

HI Eddie,
Glad to see a few of us from Lismoria are still around. Can you remember 
Tezzie Weezy the hairdresser, or Doc Busher the Surgeon.
I was aboard when the butcher met a stripper in Montreal, when he told us, we said "we dont believe you" we gave him such a hard time he brought her down to the ship. She gave a free show while striding along the table of the 
seamans mess. Naturally as we were all very critical it was felt that a 2nd show would enable us to evaluate her better points! The 2nd show did not take place, cannot understand why not! The Butrcher wanted to be paid off in Montreal however the skipper said, "you signed on in Glasgow, you will be paid off in Glasgow". I never attended, however, I understand they were married in a pub in Montreal, while he was having his honeymoon in the room above the bar, his mates were celebrating, at his expense, the couples good health, perhaps also his good fortune!!!

Merchant Navy was certainly the rich tapestry of life

All the best,

Bill


----------

